# Cannon or Liberty (Safe)?



## TDBone

So...

My home was burglarized a few days ago while I was out of town. Guns,TVs, etc...all gone. Luckily, everything was insured and will be replaced and LE has all the serial numbers, etc. 

I want to buy a safe for storing my weapons this time. I have been looking around and see that Cannon and Liberty have pretty solid reputations. I lost about $20 grand in guns, so I am willing to spend a good amount on a quality safe this go around. 

Regarding Cannon and Liberty - are these good safes? Would anyone recommend another quality product over them? Is a certain type going to be better for me? I am looking for a safe that will store 12+ long guns, so I prob need a 20+ safe (From what I've read).

Thanks.

I've been browsing many safes through this website: http://www.gunsafes.com/


----------



## badger

Have no experience with Cannon, but my Liberty safe is very well built and extremely heavy. Has a tumbler style lock which I prefer over the digital keypad style.


----------



## mattellis2

$20k?  i am not trying to kick a guy while he is down, but man that is a bunch of hardware to leave laying around.

if you don't mind, who did you have the firearms insured through?  was the policy specifically written for the firearms?  most general homeowner's policies will only cover about $1-$2K of gun stuff, unless you have a specific clause for firearms.

about the safe: buy big, buy heavy and bolt whatever you get down to the floor/walls.  look for a safe that has locking bolts around the perimeter of the door.  if possible locate the safe such that the walls are protected...most "safes" are actually residential security containers with 12 gauge or thinner sides/tops/bottom.  they can be cut through with an axe.  think of making your safe "built in" if possible.

i also prefer the mechanical locks (like S&G) over the digital style pads.

a good safe will stop most of the snatch and grab tweakers out there, but remember that anything can be broken into with time and tools.  make it as hard as possible for them.

-matt


----------



## jonsey

I would go with a Sturdy brand safe.  Sturdy not Sentry


----------



## TDBone

mattellis2 said:


> $20k?  i am not trying to kick a guy while he is down, but man that is a bunch of hardware to leave laying around.
> 
> if you don't mind, who did you have the firearms insured through?  was the policy specifically written for the firearms?  most general homeowner's policies will only cover about $1-$2K of gun stuff, unless you have a specific clause for firearms.
> 
> about the safe: buy big, buy heavy and bolt whatever you get down to the floor/walls.  look for a safe that has locking bolts around the perimeter of the door.  if possible locate the safe such that the walls are protected...most "safes" are actually residential security containers with 12 gauge or thinner sides/tops/bottom.  they can be cut through with an axe.  think of making your safe "built in" if possible.
> 
> i also prefer the mechanical locks (like S&G) over the digital style pads.
> 
> a good safe will stop most of the snatch and grab tweakers out there, but remember that anything can be broken into with time and tools.  make it as hard as possible for them.
> 
> -matt



I had/have a separate policy on my guns...all insured, total price. For the most part, all were tucked away under beds, closets, etc. But, lesson learned - now they will be locked up as much as possible...in a tough safe.


----------



## TDBone

jonsey said:


> I would go with a Sturdy brand safe.  Sturdy not Sentry



Just looked at those - look very heavy and thick. Nice. Any reason you like them over other top name brands?

Thanks


----------



## Richard P

Do some thorough research before you buy. I know you are hurting with this. Many safes that declare ''holds x amount'' dont. After you wrestle rifles with scopes out of their places you'll see. You might let the local shops or pawns know what you lost. Unfortunately there is little emphasis placed on recovering insured property.  To put it bluntly: The police dont care if you ever recover guns.(my opinion)


----------



## jonsey

TDBone said:


> Just looked at those - look very heavy and thick. Nice. Any reason you like them over other top name brands?
> 
> Thanks




 They are just no frill, no fluff awesome safes.


----------



## HandgunHTR

I have a Liberty and I like it a lot.  It has an S&G tumbler lock, which I prefer, and which I can lock to make it even harder.  Cannons are also good safes.  I don't know about Sturdy, but if they are UL rated, then you can probably trust their fire-ratings.

I will second what Matt and Richard have said.  Buy one about 2X as big as you think you need.  Once you buy it, bolt it to the floor in a corner in which the door opens away from the wall.  That will prevent the zombies from putting a big pry bar to use.  Also get a goldenrod dehumidifier to put in it.


----------



## Wiskey_33

Look for one with an internal outlet for lights, dehumidifiers, etc.


----------



## Eroc33

ill third the buy it twice as big as you need, fire rating is what id be most concerned with and put it somewhere where the sides are protected because you can take a $1000 safe and a $3000 safe and cut off wheel and you can probably cut a hole in the side in about the same time.


----------



## TDBone

I'm starting to lean toward the Sturdy Safe. It seems basic and TOUGH. 7 gauge thickness! Decent price too. 

Thoughts?


----------



## HALOJmpr

Don't forget ... once the woman figures out her pictures and stuff will be safe in there too she's going to want her space ... so go for 2.5-3x as big as you think you need.


----------



## mattellis2

i just checked out that sturdy safe company mentioned.  i was not aware of them until i read this thread.  very nice safe for the money!

ETA: the small safe within the safe is a really neat option for stashing cash and jewelry.


----------



## Brassman

The reason you want to buy the biggest safe out there is so it will be easier to get guns in & out of it.  Also, you & your family will have space to lock up others valuables - jewelry, cameras, etc.  Believe me, you will find a use for the extra space.  You may want to contact some of your local locksmiths or "used safe" stores.  They may be able to set you up with something better for less $.  Good luck.


----------



## MadDawg51

I'll put a vote in for Liberty.  Fortunately, you are in Atlanta and have easy access to David's Gun Room.  They are Liberty dealers.  They have a wide selection and will take the time to make sure you get the right one for your place.  And, all of the higher end Liberty safes are 100% made in the USA.  Ya gotta like that.  With the amount you are storing, you will probably be in the high end safe.  The Liberty Presidential looks so good you will want to display it.  But, I suggest hiding it between two or three concrete walls for added security.


----------



## cobra97

MadDawg51 said:


> I'll put a vote in for Liberty.  Fortunately, you are in Atlanta and have easy access to David's Gun Room.  They are Liberty dealers.  They have a wide selection and will take the time to make sure you get the right one for your place.  And, all of the higher end Liberty safes are 100% made in the USA.  Ya gotta like that.  With the amount you are storing, you will probably be in the high end safe.  The Liberty Presidential looks so good you will want to display it.  But, I suggest hiding it between two or three concrete walls for added security.



Sounds like good advice. I have a low end Cannon purchased at TSC, but would probably go with the Liberty Presidential if I get another. Great fire rating, heavy guage and lots of big bolts. And yes, you will end up with more than guns in it if you are anything like me.


----------



## Ihunt

Call Clark Ellard at 770 330 7800.He owns SafeAtHomeUSA.com. He will custom build whatever you want and his prices are probably better than the ones you are getting.He can turn a room into a vault if you need him to.


----------



## TDBone

Now I am between the Sturdy Safe and Ft. Knox

Opinions would be great..


----------



## fishingtiger

"if you don't mind, who did you have the firearms insured through?  was the policy specifically written for the firearms?  most general homeowner's policies will only cover about $1-$2K of gun stuff, unless you have a specific clause for firearms."

Thanks for pointing this out Matt! i have my insurance through USAA and was not aware of this. I just called them to add a clause called a "valuable items clause" which was only about $100/yr to cover up to $6000 worth of guns. 

I would suggest everyone call their homeowners insurance company to check on this.


----------



## Wycliff

I like the Cannon mainly because of the warranty. If it gets broken from burgurly or fire they pay shipping both ways


----------



## jonsey

TDBone said:


> Now I am between the Sturdy Safe and Ft. Knox
> 
> Opinions would be great..



Go to the Sturdy website and look at the video down near the bottom that shows the house fire.  IF you look in the safe you can see an intact cardboard box.


----------



## shockmastermike

mine all got stolen years ago i also had all serial # but never got any back.good luck


----------



## 7MAGMIKE

Wycliff said:


> I like the Cannon mainly because of the warranty. If it gets broken from burgurly or fire they pay shipping both ways



Just be sure to keep your receipt or Cannon says they will not honor your warranty.  I have a Cannon, great safe, like the other posters say get as big as you can afford, the wife will want her space plus they are tight on advertised gun space.  I also keep ammo in mine so that makes it even tighter.  Mine has an electronic lock, easy to use.  I have read that to extend the fire protection to place the safe on an outside wall in the home because in a house fire that area remains much cooler (I don't know maybe).


----------



## Washington95

Lot of good info.

Potential problem with insurance is the agents speak in tongues.
Hard to determine exactly what is covered even with increased coverage.  Might require appraisals for pieces over a certain amount.  And if that's true, appraisals would have to be periodically updated.

And with the safes I'd check/compare fire ratings to find the highest within your price range.  And it would be nice if whoever you get it from (locally) would deliver it and set it up.  I had to do my own; took four of us to do it.  Delivery at added cost ($100 or so) would be worth it.


----------



## georgiabuckbuster

I have a 24 gun Stack On Elite that can handle 1400 degrees for 30 minutes and its well built and they will run you around 1000 and can hook you up with where to get them if you would like


----------



## Hawkeye7

HALOJmpr said:


> Don't forget ... once the woman figures out her pictures and stuff will be safe in there too she's going to want her space ... so go for 2.5-3x as big as you think you need.



You too! Man you better listen cause he's telling the truth. Need to count every scoped rifle as two guns.


----------



## TDBone

Hawkeye7 said:


> You too! Man you better listen cause he's telling the truth. Need to count every scoped rifle as two guns.



Thanks! 

I did. I went with the Ft. Knox Defender series. 20+ gun storage. 

Thanks for all of the helpful insight and suggestions guys. Much appreciated!


----------



## Bryan K

dont forget to bolt it down so they dont steal the whole thing.


----------



## Clarke123

Next house I build is going to have a ... Safe Room!


----------



## SSCN

*Sscn*

You may want to check out Superior Safe Co.  I did a lot of research and they make an excellent safe as well.


----------



## viperone

*Stolen guns*

Richard P, your opinion isn't very accurate. Having been in law enforcement for 24+ years I can say that we would rather see the owner recover all of his weapons rather than some street thug have them. Also, the recommendation to talk to the pawn shops is not a good idea. When a pawn shop takes in a weapon and pays out money and if that weapon is found to be stolen and recovered by the police he looses his money. It would take to long here to detail how pawn shops work. Until the pawn (loan) time is up you're not going to see your guns on the floor. If the dealer finds out they are stolen you will never see them on the floor. Find out what time frame the local shops loan for guns and start checking the shops after that date. If you see one of your guns don't say anything to the shop owner, the gun will be gone when you return with the police, instead go to the police and let them go retrieve your gun. You can PM me if you want and I will detail the way pawn shops are supposed to work and how they get around the requirements. One last suggestion, If I have a gun that I really like and don't plan to sell it I will remove the fore grip, hand grip or on some unseen part of the gun and write or ingrave a number known only to me.


----------

